# Parasite treatment



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Where does everyone get their panacur or other meds for parasite treatments???? also, does anyone have Dave Frye's email, I will probably contact him before use too 

ed parker

thanks


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Any veterinarian. I wouldn't suggest any old vet for diagnosis, but once you know you need panacure, any vet will do.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Check this out. You can order meds here. http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page3.htm


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Most vets carry panacur. Most vets also have the equipment for fecals too. They may not be able to identify the exact species, but they can get a good look and make an educated decision that panacur (or another drug) is needed. Another benefit- they can see coccidia (something that's just as important to know, and panacur will not touch) by the same methods, and many also carry albon.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

What is albon used for?


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Treating and/or supressing coccidia.

Luke


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

*panacur*

Ed,

I was in Petsmart the other day and they are selling Panacur 22.2 %granules in pre-dosed packages for dogs. Hope that helps.
Jonathan


----------

